# RESOLVED: bite on penis



## tonyshuman (Jun 14, 2008)

So today during a bonding session, Mr. Tony decided that he didn't like Benjamin humping on his lady Muffin and gave him a good nip on the penis. We separated them, cleaned him up, and looked at the damage. It looks like there is a small vertical slit down the shaft, farther down the penis, but it doesn't look very deep. It's maybe a couple of millimeters in length. Bleeding stopped almost immediately upon washing the wound (just with water). He seems to be acting normally. Our questions:

- emergency vet? can it wait until monday, or even tomorrow? do we need to call RIGHT NOW?

- how to take care of it? we can't really expect any neosporin we put on the wound to stay there because of the rectractibility, or can we? should we wash with soap? i really don't want to mess around too much down there because he got neutered about a week and a half ago.

- give him pain meds? we have a little left from the neuter. strangely enough, little Ben decided to do some binkies a little while after we put him down from examining him, so he doesn't seem to be in pain.

please HELP!!ullhair:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 14, 2008)

We've had this situation before...... Let me see if I can find the thread!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2008)

It'd think it'sprobably alrightfor now, but you should keep it very clean and put some betadine on it if you can get some. You can also use poly or neosporin (but not the pain relief kind) or another triple antibiotic cream, although he's going to lick that offpretty quick. 

Do you have a pic? Doubt it bothers him too much, the biggest worry is infection. 

If it starts swelling, getting hot or discolored, best to take him in. 

Poor bunny! 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We've had this situation before...... Let me see if I can find the thread!



If you're referring to Aurora369's Zeke, I think he had a pretty big chunk of his sheath torn rightoff. :shock: He needed surgery to put it back together. 

He's now peeing sideways! Aurora/Dawn has to take him back for a bit of restructuring. 

Ben doesn't sound that bad, thanks goodness! 

EDIT:Ben, not Tony!

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 14, 2008)

YES! but I Couldn't remember how bad he was..... Tony sounds ok.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> - how to take care of it? we can't really expect any neosporin we put on the wound to stay there because of the rectractibility, or can we? should we wash with soap? i really don't want to mess around too much down there because he got neutered about a week and a half ago.
> 
> - give him pain meds? we have a little left from the neuter.


PS: I still thinkdabbing the cut with the betadine on a q-tip will do justfine, or neosporin, but the betadine will be easier to applyand penetrate better.And you can just swab it on him withno ill effects, that's what they use as a pre-surgical cleanser, so no problem with it getting in the body. Shouldn't be a problem withretracting as long as the wound itself iscoated. 

Pain meds probably won't be needed, butif it seems to bother him,thenyoucan dose him, although ifthat's the case, he should be seen by a vet sooner than later.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup, that was me... Zeke had to have his entire penis reconstructed, and yes, now he is peeing sideways.

If it's just one small cut and it's not deep you may be okay with just keeping it clean. Zeke had to have about 150 stitches internally and externally to put his back together, so his was really bad. Clean it with Betadine at least twice a day. I was also given a steriod cream to put on him for the first week but he had a collar so he couldn't lick it off.

If you have a vet you really trust, then I would take him to have a look. Getting a couple of stitches may help it heal faster and cleaner. But I'm not sure of the quality of your vets where you are.

Can you take some pictures of the wound? 

Is it on the penis itself or on the sheath? Did a chunk of skin get pulled off? (That's why Zeke's was so bad, he had a quarter sized chunk ripped off).

--Dawn


----------



## jam224 (Jun 14, 2008)

I sincerely hope Benjamin is OK!

tonyshuman* wrote: *


> i really don't want to mess around too much down there because he got neutered about a week and a half ago.


I don't mean to get off-topic, but you may want to wait a little longer after his surgery to start bonding. Although he's neutered, he can stay fertile for up to 6 weeks after the procedure (source). It will also take some time for his hormone levelsto decrease.

Please be sure to keep us updated on how he's doing!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 14, 2008)

Benjamin thanks you all for your replies! aurora, zeke was the first thing i thought of, but i couldn't find it in the archives. 

ok, so we put some neosporin on it, and then went and got betadine and put that on it. more betadine this morning, and he's acting a little cranky.

the bite is actually on the shaft, not the sheath. it's pretty tiny, and i'm not sure a picture would help. it's hard to see at all, and since we need one person to hold him down while we look, and the other person to get the penis out to look at it, i don't think we'd have another hand for a camera! 

the best way i can describe it is that there's a little red mark on one side (the side that's toward the ceiling when you've got him on his back) just below the tip, parallel to the shaft, kind of in the middle. it's really tiny--maybe 3mm long. looks the same today as it did last night. 

we'll definitely hold off on the bonding for a little while now, and we thought that things were going well since we had a bonding session the day before with a lot of good progress. tony is still a little nipper, but we could spray him with water or push him away before he did any harm before. benjamin was humping a lot, but not constantly and i know that humping is part of figuring out who's in charge. they interact a lot through the gate that separates them, and i know it's going go be a hard bonding process if it works at all because tony is such a dominant bunny, and benjamin looks to be the same. benjamin is almost 100% healed from his neuter, and had stopped humping his toy, and i'm impatient to get them together. i feel really bad that this happened, especially since they ended up flopping next to each other and grooming themselves during the last session. tony even did a dbf, which is pretty rare for him.

thanks all, and i'll keep you updated on benjamin's progress.:?


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep cleaning it with betadine. Polysporin is not that great for them to ingest all the time, but betadine is fine. My vet told me to clean Zeke with that. I would make sure to do it at least twice a day until he's fully healed.

The last thing you want is an infection, so cleaning lots should help. 

The way you describe the cut, I don't think a vet would be able to do anything and would just get you to keep it clean. Watch it carefully and if it's not healing or looks like it's getting infected, then take him to a vet.

Zeke was on antibiotics for two weeks to make sure his wound didn't get infected, along with the twice daily pain meds and cleaning. It took three weeks for the head cone to come off and about 5 weeks for it to fully heal.

Here's Zeke's thread for reference: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31545&forum_id=16

--Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2008)

More than a week has passed, and it seems like Benjamin is almost totally healed. We stopped putting the betadine on it twice daily on Wednesday (I think...). It looks much better-there isn't much redness still. Haven't checked on it today, but I think **fingers crossed** we're in the clear now. Thanks for all of your promt and helpful replies!!:bunnydance:

Now on to figuring out hos to get these boys to get along...:dunno


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing well! They can just be so mean to each other! Clover was going after Bo today. We're working on reintroducing them. He's terrified of her LOL!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 23, 2008)

Checked this afternoon, and all is well. Can't even see the mark. This one is "RESOLVED!!"

inkbouce:


----------



## Haley (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats great news! Glad he's doing ok!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 26, 2008)

Poor Benjamin! 

Because Fluffywasvery terratorial, mydad and I used to joke that if she was put with a male rabbit "She would bite his balls off!" but I didn't realise those types of injuries actually happened.

Glad to hear Benjamin is fully recovered, hopefully he's over is wounded pride too 

Jo xx


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2008)

A very late final update: We're not sure that it actually was a bite now, since Benjamin humped Muffin once during a bonding session so much that he made his penis bleed! Pamnock had mentioned that this can happen in another post where something similar happened. He's just a persistent fellow! So it may have been a bite, it may have been friction, who knows. All that matters now is that everybody's fine. If it was a bite, the betadine was a good treatment. If not, we were just being extra careful with him!

Hope this can help people in the future.


----------

